# feeder fish?



## surish333 (Jul 1, 2014)

So I am just curious on this feeder fish topic, wat everyones thoughts r:
. I know some ppl keep large and aggressive fish in tanks, fish that in the wild mainly eat other fish as a food source to survive and thrive on, with that being said I'd like to hear ppls input on how they feel about feeding feeder fish. Both to aggressive predatory by nature fish ( fish that eat mainly fish in the wild like bass, pike, ect ) and also to non aggressive fish that just like the live feeder fish? 

Cant wait to hear ppls input!


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

The feeders sold commonly in pet stores (Goldfish and Rosy Reds) are usually diseased and the fish themselves high in fat and have very little proteins. It isn't worth it to feed them to your fish. If you want to feed your fish feeders, only do so on occassion and breed your own from livebearers. Guppies, mollies, platies, ect.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

You could breed your own rosy red minnows. I heard it is very easy. Or do what flint said and breed your own livebearers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## surish333 (Jul 1, 2014)

That's how I like to do it, just curious on ppls thoughts on feeders in gen spec for fish that would mainly eat fish in the wild.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

Best to breed your own. Make sure that they are gut-loaded before use. As far as any moral objection to their use, well... I do not have one.


----------



## surish333 (Jul 1, 2014)

I agree I mean as far as I see it, pike ect feed on smaller fish daily for food. That being the case as long as it is done right idk how it could b as horrible as some make it out to b


----------



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

having experienced guppies, ... and guppies breeding out of control, ... i've grown a dislike of those fish for pets/pleasant viewing/whatever, ... great for feeding to larger fish 

... or i'm just a jerk that way  LOL


----------

